# +++ Türchen 5 +++



## Anglerboard Redaktion (2. Dezember 2020)

Diskussionsthema zu Artikel +++ Türchen 5 +++.


----------



## Kami One (6. Dezember 2020)

10 cm ist ne super Größe für Zander


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich nehme die, die mir empfohlen werden.


----------

